# 2011/2012 Contract Renewals?



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

How soon is too soon to send out renewals for the upcoming season? I know of some guys approaching people already for plowing.... thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sending mine out next week.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

grandview;1302699 said:


> Sending mine out next week.


Thumbs Up thanks, i was thinking within the next 2 weeks or so


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

For renewals, NOW!

For new business, last month...

Actually, my commercials go out by the first week of September, but the resis wait until the commercials come back, usually late September or Early October. My resis are based around my commercial properties.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

wizardsr;1302779 said:


> For renewals, NOW!
> 
> For new business, last month...
> 
> Actually, my commercials go out by the first week of September, but the resis wait until the commercials come back, usually late September or Early October. My resis are based around my commercial properties.


Thank you sir Thumbs Up i appreciate the advice


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Mine are all done ... like month ago. Renewals, new customers, etc ... I am set.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Went out friday.. now the waiting game


----------

